# lures for newbie



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I already asked about the reels. Now wondering about lures. I have some Ilander blue/whites with ballyhoo rigs. I have also seen the Ilander Blackholes catch more mahi than the straight up Ilanders. If I want good lures for mahi/other top water eaters... what would y'all suggest. I am thinking all Blackholes with blue/white and ballyhoo rigs and some Moldcraft standard wide ranges. Any other must haves/color recommendations? I have Yozuri Bonitos (black/orange and purple/black) as well as high speed black and red wahoo rig and high speed blue white wahoo Ilander rig. I really like the top water stuff that pops and jets. Black Barts seem expensive and not familiar with the Hawaiin lures... Trying to get some good stuff for our spread without complicating too much. Again, your input is appreciated by me and I assume other posting. Looking for the experienced guys to lend their two cents on what catches fish when they are out there. I would love to catch bill fish trolling...


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

All of those are good lures. A good person to talk to if you're just getting into the offshore game is Wade (downtime2). Go over to his house and sit down with him in his garage and take it all in. He will learn you in the way of the offshore fisherman!! Also, do a forum search on favorite lures, I believe there was a thread on this a few months back. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you can't find it.

Bob


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Moldcrafts work good and won't hurt your wallet too bad.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

moldcraft chuggers wide range are great lures 

black bart 1656 mini slant is a great lure

marlin magicbaby ruckus is a great lure also 

polu kai sprocket is a good lure 

iislanders sea star

any color if you drag it they will eat it 

any lure will catch any fish out there 

i have caught blue marlin ona yozuri bonita, on a blue/white iilander they will eat anything. I have seen a video of a blue marlin eat a beer can 

good luck feel free to pm me also if you liveon the west side feel free to come by


----------

